# Spring (Easter) Break Plans, what are you doing?



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Well, it's that time again when everything grinds to a halt and spring vacation period begins, we get inundated by tourists and the dreaded "Spring Breakers" and the locals sometimes go hide in special places....
When we lived in Puerto Vallarta, I also had a restaurant in the old romantic area of town and we literally shut down and got out of town during Easter vacations due to the many kids (acting badly) and other tourists streaming into town and it made a usually calm town into something difficult to live in, so we'd go to Mexico City and see the sights (it was empty and easy to see the sights at this time of year) or we'd go to Guadalajara or go to Zacatecas an visit family....
What do you do during the Easter vacations? Do you go out of town? Do you hide out until it's over? Do you join in the merrymaking? Do you have some exciting plans you can share?
Our Easter break will be moving from Merida, Yucatan towards the center of Mexico (Puebla, Tlaxcala, Queretaro area) and we will be looking for a house to rent and to get settled and hope to find something great pretty soon..... not my first choice of what to do on vacation, but I'm looking forward to getting out of the heat this summer so it's great!
Happy St. Patty's and have a great Spring Break everyone! I miss going Easter egg hunting, purple Peep's and Easter Lily's.... new dresses and having Easter dinner at my grandmother's....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Fortunately, we aren't on the ocean beaches with the 'tourist destination resorts' that attract the teeny boppers for sun, sex, alcohol and drugs. As such, life goes on as normal as can be with the usual weekend visitors to the lake and Chapala's parks. Of course, there will be the usual Easter pageants and other fiestas once Lent ends. Some folks like to drive over to the other side of the lake and visit certain Semana Santa festivities in Michoacan, particularly in Uruapan and Patzcuaro. The ocean beaches are nice, and a diversion, but only in the dead of winter. We can't handle the heat and humidity of the rest of the year either and fully understand your desire to escape that climate and move inland and to higher, dryer, cooler elevations like ours. Every couple of years, we spend Christmas to the New Year at the beach; that's enough of a vacation away from home. The rest of the year, we take a few day trips to other towns, cities or villages; especially if we have guests who want to see more of Mexico.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

As a girl we used to go to Melaque for vacation, and loved Janitzio a lot, it was beautiful. We sometimes used to go to Zacatecas, Aguascalientes and Guanajuato for cooler temps during the summer months too (my husband is from that area).... My Aunt's Cuernavaca house was a popular weekend destination when I was in school in Mexico City too... there are so many lovely locations within Mexico...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I agree. Within two hours, we can be in alpine style villages higher in the mountains, smelling the scent of pine trees, buying fresh cheeses and breads while enjoying cool fresh waterfalls, hiking trails or horseback rides. Even in August, all is fresh and green. Or, we can visit spectacular colonial towns with their preserved plazas and ornate churches. Driving through the countryside on the back roads can be a wonderful adventure leading to villages where Spanish is seldom heard and the indigenous folk are somewhat timid at the sight of a stranger, yet not at all threatening. Stumbling across local fiestas, and being invited to stay, gives one a warm feeling seldom experienced in our world today. I only wish I had discovered Mexico 40 years earlier.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

My husband and I who had the good fortune of growing up in Mexico (I in the North and he in the Center) do see the many changes brought about by "progress" yet some of the country is still relatively untouched an marvelous. Our home towns used to be small and intimate where "everyone knew your name and you'd run into friends on the street all the time" and while that's changed to some degree, this still happens in Merida, Yucatan and even though it's a large city of 1,000,000 inhabitants, in actuality it's a small tranquil town where you can still walk at night in safety, join in the weekly local events at churches and plazas, the Catholic Church still exerts a powerful influence and families are 90% integrated with both a Mom and a Dad and high church attendance.... if it wasn't for the extreme heat which makes both my husband and son ill, we'd stay longer- but after 3 years it's clear they can't acclimate more than they have, poor guys.... so cooler temps will be welcome!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would leave Melaque, at least for the second week that seems to be busiest .... except for our house building project. If not working I will try to hide


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

As we work in tourism in Baja Sur and my husband is a fisherman...this is the only week he gets off all year so we go to a wonderful secret beach in a remote part of the state(not going to divulge where!!). There we camp on a deserted beach, swim, snorkel, collect our seafood to eat, read, play music, and are happy to spend our days in silence enjoying the sunny solitude. w
We have made amigos with a local family in a tiny village nearby who cook us a fresh lamb every year...paradise!
Yes, most easy to get to beaches are full of families who only get this week off too but our secret spot is hard to get to.
Enjoy your holidays everyone and please drive very carefully.


----------

